# Problem podczas instalacji...

## fotografik12

Hi!

Zaznaczam że jestem noobem, i odpisujcie całymi komendami....

1.

 *Quote:*   

> Pora na decyzję, jakiego crond chcemy:
> 
> do wyboru znowu:
> 
>     * # emerge sys-apps/dcron # crontab /etc/crontab
> ...

 

Jednak mi nie wykrywa żadnego z nich...

2.Przy lilo muszę podać adres do jądra, ale w boot nic nie ma... zastosowałem emerge sys-kernel/vanilla-sources 

3.

```
Teraz, by możliwości dysku twardego były w pełni wykorzystywane, należy włączyć mu DMA (jeśli oczywiście nasz dysk jest do tego przystosowany).

# hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX, gdzie hdX to nazwa urządzenia Twojego dysku.

# hdparm -X66 /dev/hdX włącza Ultra-DMA
```

Czy to jest konieczne?

4.

```
# echo "twojhostname.twojadomena.com" > /etc/hostname
```

Czy to konieczne?

5

```
# mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

Nie może wykonać... Pisze że czegoś nie ma, więc patrze czy jest katalog proc, nie ma, ale nie da się go utworzyć...

----------

## qermit

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Zaznaczam że jestem noobem, i odpisujcie całymi komendami....
> 
> 

 

Nie chwal się

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jednak mi nie wykrywa żadnego z nich...
> 
> 

 Że co robi?

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.Przy lilo muszę podać adres do jądra, ale w boot nic nie ma... zastosowałem emerge sys-kernel/vanilla-sources 
> 
> 

 a skompilowałeś je, i skopiowałeś obraz jądra?

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Czy to jest konieczne?
> 
> 

 na początek nie, jak doczytasz to włączysz

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4.Czy to konieczne?
> 
> 

 to raczej tak, ale może być np dupa_slonia czy coś takiego

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5
> 
> ```
> ...

 ty rozpoczynasz, czy kończysz instalację?

----------

## Callem

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Zaznaczam że jestem noobem, i odpisujcie całymi komendami....

 

Proponuję zacząć instalację od nowa wspomagając się TYM OPISEM INSTALACJI GENTOO dla x86

lub w zależności od architektury Twojego procesora WYBIERZ INNY, ODPOWIEDNI OPIS

----------

## fotografik12

oki, dzięki za pomoc...

Ale mam jeszcze jeden problem...

Ustawiłem lilo, żeby strefe MB czy cos takiego miał na drugim dysku...

Jednak okazało się, że się nie uruchamia... Włożyłem cd, i zmieniłem plik konfiguracyjny lilo, żeby uruchamiał się z 1 dysku...

Ale podczas wpisania lilo, pokazały się dwa komunikaty. Jeden że lilo będzie na obcym dysku, a drugi, że jądra nie ma !!

A jeszcze przed restartem był!

Instaluje gentoo cały dzień... ale się nie poddam!

----------

## Callem

Dla partycji, na której masz MBR, musisz ustawić flagę "boot". Możesz do tego użyć fdisk'a lub inny manager dysków.

Co do braku obrazu kernela w miejscu gdzie masz zainstalowane lilo spróbuj:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make install
```

----------

## fotografik12

samo boot wystarczy?

----------

## Callem

To może inaczej.

Jeśli Twój dysk to hda, to proszę pokaż wynik polecenia 

```
fdisk -l /dev/hda
```

Zrób to najlepiej dla każdego dysku jaki masz.

----------

## tuniek

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ustawiłem lilo, żeby strefe MB czy cos takiego miał na drugim dysku... 
> 
> Jednak okazało się, że się nie uruchamia... Włożyłem cd, i zmieniłem plik konfiguracyjny lilo, żeby uruchamiał się z 1 dysku... 
> ...

 

```

mount /boot

```

pewnie nie masz podmontowanej partycji boot 

bez crona się obejdziesz ...

----------

## Raku

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> Ale podczas wpisania lilo, pokazały się dwa komunikaty. Jeden że lilo będzie na obcym dysku, a drugi, że jądra nie ma !!
> 
> A jeszcze przed restartem był!
> 
> 

 

bo z lilo jest jak z facetem - bez jądra to przechlapane życie

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Instaluje gentoo cały dzień... ale się nie poddam!

 

czy jesteś osobą z mojej sygnaturki?

----------

